# Cream Of Crab



## jmerge (Feb 2, 2003)

WHat you would pay $8.00 a cup for 
This one is simple but wow it taste so good

One pound lump and one pound claw crab meat 4 can of campell's cream of Aspasagus soup

You need to Add cream or Half & Half at the rate of 4 cans.

Add a little old bay to taste and cook this SLOW,

Enjoy


----------

